# Favorite food with beer?



## greenbean (Mar 29, 2005)

What is everyones favorite food with beer. If I'm drinking imported I like pepper steak. If i'm drinking domestic I like pickled eggs. For some reason no one will sit down wind of me though. I haven't figured out why yet




.


Chris


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 30, 2005)

All around for any beer my numro oono choice of food is boiled carwfish!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 30, 2005)

Pizza, with lots of salt and red pepper.


----------



## geocorn (Mar 30, 2005)

Pizza and Hot Dogs with domestic beer. Chips and Salsa with Corona!


----------



## greenbean (Mar 30, 2005)

Ramrod I like crawfish enough I could drink pond water with them. They have to burn you lips to be good though. Also don't forget the onion,taters,and corn with them.


Chris


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm going out in the kitchen to make another batch of DEB's pasta e
fagioli...great with some homemade wine!! (this is the recipe I have
been waiting for)


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 30, 2005)

Chris the potato's are the best the small red new potato that is corn is OK onion is good to and mine burn your fingers when you pick them up didn't know there was any other way to boil em got ta be spicy.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 30, 2005)

You like the ones that make you bite a belt the next morning in the bathroom



.


Chris


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 30, 2005)

Aha I see you know the kind I am talking about!


----------



## greenbean (Mar 30, 2005)

Normaly my third of fourth batch comes out like that.After a few beer I don't pay as much attention to how much seasoning I put on them. Although by then everyone else is feeling good and nobody complains until the next morning.





Chris


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 30, 2005)

Third of fourth batch how manybags do you buy at a time? Me I usually buy 2 sacks 38-43 pound each and thats two batches for me. 


by the way what do you pay for them up there?


----------



## greenbean (Mar 30, 2005)

Normally two or three of us will go in together and buy 6 or 7 bags. Prices vary it's all in who we buy from and how much. Most of what we get comes from Mississippi around Greenville area. All we buy though are premiums and #1s. I haven't got a price yet for this year but I heard it was cheaper than last year and last year we were paying 1.25 a pound.


Chris


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 30, 2005)

Thats not too bad I usually pay .99 a pound here but have a Friend who is always going back a forth to Louisiana and I can get them for about $25 a sack.


----------

